# GPS Numbers



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Well just wondering if anyone has numbers for paradise hole or greens hole or any good fishing spots out in the gulf. I managed to save the ones for the Mass, and coal barges, russian frieghter, but the rest were lost when the screen on the ancient gps i had fried itself the other day. any help would be greatly appreciated. got a new gps/sonar unit and am installing it tonight if the weather holds. would like to get some numbers into it before I head out again if the weather is nice this weekend. thanks everyone.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

try the mbtdivers site and also escambia county marine resources


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Public knowledge sites:

Here: http://www.mbtdivers.com/Dive%20Sites/Shop_Site_Numbers.htm

and here: http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/documents/Artificialreeflist6Aug07.pdf

Some of the smaller public spots may not be there anymore due to the storms, but the big wrecks are still good to go as far as I know. Only way to know for sure is to get out there and find em.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">ALABAMA[/B]</st1lace></st1:State><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?lat=30.240191156622643&lon=-88.01619690783505&scale=17716535&zoom=50&type=0&icon=0&searchscope=dom&CFID=1847674&CFTOKEN=19441105&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DM.MM<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/reef_brochure.pdf<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/dgps.cfm<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/obfa_modules.pdf<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://myfwc.com/marine/ar/reef_locator.asp<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.mbtdivers.com/<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Florida</st1lace></st1:State><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> Reefs<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.co.escambia.fl.us/departments/nesd/documents/Artificialreeflist9Oct06.pdf<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><SPAN style="COLOR: red">http://www.myescambia.com/departments/nesd/documents/ArtificialreeflistSept06.pdf<o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: red; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you for the help everyone. I appreciate it.


----------

